# Mini-Me's!!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello All,

So we have our Mini-me's going out to the GoPro Games in Vail and FIBArk this year!

We have one spot left for our Race Mini-me's left! You can go with Green or Yellow!

Here's the deal...Boats will go to GoPro, then to FIBArk and then to you. They'll be used for a couple of hours and you get a great discount and FREE Shipping.

Normally $2175, this one only $1850 for your Race Mini-Me! 

20% deposit ($370) required. You can call us or place your order online here: https://hyside.com/store/product.php?productid=204&cat=38&page=1

Give us your color request in the note section.

5 spots already filled, 1 left! Get it while it's available! 

FYI, Mini-me's are in limited availability. We'll only have one or two left for the season, until next production. We do have quite a few Mini-Max's though.

We will be doing a late summer production, so if there's something specific you're wanting, let's chat!


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Are the new mini's heaver than the old?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mini-Me Weight*



John the welder said:


> Are the new mini's heaver than the old?


Hi John,

It depends on what you may be comparing. We make a lot of custom boats that have additional features compared to the standard boat. In general, all of the components are the same as they were 10 years ago, however, some can be made with custom differences, like attached thwarts, which would make them a tad lighter. 

What was the weight of the old one you have? 

These are also made by hand so one may have slightly more or less urethane
sprayed on...etc


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you ever make a rio bravo version of the mini me? I noticed that there is a mini me for sale in the buzz classifieds that has a different fabric pattern (more seams) than mine on the inside of the tubes. Love my boat by the way.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, are the new black mini max boats made out of neoprene like a shredder, or black hypalon. If it is neoprene, what are the advantages over a hypalon boat?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rio Bravo*



Floatin mucho said:


> Did you ever make a rio bravo version of the mini me? I noticed that there is a mini me for sale in the buzz classifieds that has a different fabric pattern (more seams) than mine on the inside of the tubes. Love my boat by the way.


Yes, we made the Mini-me and Mini-Max in the Rio Bravo series, the PaddleCat as well, among others. They did have a slightly different pattern and grey thwarts with a different shape and attachment.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mini-Max NEO*



Floatin mucho said:


> Also, are the new black mini max boats made out of neoprene like a shredder, or black hypalon. If it is neoprene, what are the advantages over a hypalon boat?


Our New NEO line is a way to pass on some savings to our customers and still deliver high quality, durable boats. These boats are Neoprene, same coating used on the Shredder.

All Hypalon boats have a Neoprene layer in the fabric. It's usually the first layer to coat the base fabric, in our case Nylon, because it has better adhesion properties than Hypalon. 

Major differences between Neoprene and Hypalon...

Hypalon: Can hold a pigment/color. 
Neoprene: You can have any color you want, as long as it's black .

Hypalon has better high heat resistance and better chemical resistance than Neoprene. Both of these advantages aren't really going to be tested in the Whitewater realm, but you can see why Hypalon has been used to coat high power wires.

The NEO line will still have Urethane bottom chafers as standard and the same exact pattern is used. Same boat, just Neoprene.

So, basically, if you dig black and a better price point, the NEO would be a great fit for you.

We will most likely only produce the NEO line in the Mini-Me, Mini-Max and PaddleCat, but we are open to any special requests.


----------



## td (Apr 7, 2005)

What did the Rio Bravo paddlecats look like?
Thanks


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*PaddleCat*



td said:


> What did the Rio Bravo paddlecats look like?
> Thanks


The Rio Bravo PaddleCat IS the original HYSIDE PaddleCat. So, most likely, the ones you've seen on the water are of the Rio Bravo line. Due to its popularity, the PaddleCat was the longest running Rio Bravo boat HYSIDE had, while the other models were discontinued years ago. 

Just recently have we moved the production of the PaddleCat to our facility that's produced our entire line-up for over 30 years. All new PaddleCats are made there now, since 2012.

Only difference now, the New PaddleCats are of the Outfitter line's fabric and quality, slightly bigger tubes and reinforced bail holes, but they essentially "look" the same.

The attached photos are of Rio Bravo PaddleCats.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mini-Me's!*

By the way, the last Mini-Me has sold!! 

Check them out, in action this year, at the 2013 GoPro Games in Vail and the FIBArk Festival, in Salida!!


----------



## planetsandman (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the Info Hyside Rep! I was the lucky one who picked upped the previously mention mini-me for sale. I already have a custom Rio Bravo IK with 11" tubes that has done me right for the last 5 years as well as a 10' Livery model raft that has been an awesome rowing rig. Really excited to hit the river without a bail bucket though! Keep up the Great Work Hyside!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mini-Me*



planetsandman said:


> Thanks for all the Info Hyside Rep! I was the lucky one who picked upped the previously mention mini-me for sale. I already have a custom Rio Bravo IK with 11" tubes that has done me right for the last 5 years as well as a 10' Livery model raft that has been an awesome rowing rig. Really excited to hit the river without a bail bucket though! Keep up the Great Work Hyside!


Sweet! Glad to hear it! Congrats on your new boat, it's a great deal. These boats come back hardly touched, so this works out great for everyone!

Thank you for choosing HYSIDE!


----------

